# Kommentare zu: Webcam im Großenbroder Hafen



## Anglerboard-Team (13. April 2006)

Hier gibts  die Infso, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## HD4ever (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Webcam im Großenbroder Hafen*

eigendlich ja nicht schlecht, finde nur die Cam Perspektive nicht soooo toll ... |uhoh: ich meine auf der guten Hälfte is der olle Schotterweg zu sehen ....
büschn mehr Wasser / Himmel wäre schon ganz gut ... :m


----------

